# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Media Player Classic Home Cinema 1.4.2521 (2010)

## Denis3410

*Описание: Media Player Classic Home Cinema* – удобный во всех планах мультимедийный проигрыватель. Он построен на базе классического плеера Media Player Classic и одного из лучших наборов медиа-кодеков ffdshow, и благодаря этому может проигрывать многие форматы видео и аудио файлов без установки внешних кодеков. Этот плеер имеет большое количество различных функциональных возможностей: он умеет воспроизводить DVD диски, умеет аппаратно декодировать популярный формат H.264 на видеокартах последнего поколения, умеет корректно работать со вторым монитором (телевизором), поддерживает различные виды субтитров, умеет работать с форматами QuickTime и RealVideo и т.д. Плеер имеет небольшой размер и полностью понятный и не перегруженный излишними функциями интерфейс, переведенный на 14 языков. Имеет полную совместимость с Windows XP и Windows Vista.

*Название:* Media Player Classic Home Cinema 1.4.2521 [ML] (x86 - x64)
*Год:* 2010
*Платформа:* PC
*Язык интерфейса:* Мультиязычный
*Системные требования:* Windows XP, Windows Vista & Windows 7
*Размер:* 11.3 mb
*Скачать Media Player Classic Home Cinema*
*Depositfiles.com
Зеркало:
turbo.to*

----------

